# Scenttite tent/chair blind...



## TurkeyKiller12 (Oct 17, 2006)

I was wondering about this little blind and was wondering if anyone here has any info on them. I was thinking it might be a good little hut to hunt out of during a rainy spell.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 27, 2006)

or turkey hunt out of .....


----------



## duckbill (Oct 27, 2006)

It looks like a pretty niffty setup.  I wonder how hard it is to get turned around in case you wanted to shoot from the side windows.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 29, 2006)

I have the Ameristep chair blind and it is great.  It sets up and takes down in seconds and is very comfortable.  You can't shoot out of the side windows (unless you had a pistol) since the blind is so narrow.  What you have to do for the shots to the side is to lean forward out of the chair and shoot sideways out of the front opening.  I shot a doe last weekend that way, it's not as difficult as it sounds.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Oct 29, 2006)

I prefer the Double Bull blinds. More options and better features. I get deer within 9 feet of me, really!


----------



## jaybirdius (Nov 7, 2006)

I purchased the scentite tent chair about 6 weeks ago and love it. I have hunted out of it @ 8 times, it blocks the wind and your scent, I used it last Sat. in 33 degree temps with a Paulin 5500 mini-heater and was out of my jacket in 15 minutes. I shot an 11 pointer 3 Sunday's ago out of the left side window. The trick is to turn around and use the chair back and armrest to prop up. The visibility is great. I have no affiliation with the product, even though this sounds like a commercial, the best $99 I have spent on a hunting product


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Scenttite chair tent blind...*

I just got one of the tent chair blinds for 79.99 @ Basspro.com. I will be able to tell you my opinion on it by next weekend.


----------



## Timberman (Nov 11, 2006)

I have one and find it very useful. In young planted pines it really expands your options.a short handy rifle is nice. I carry a mod 7 youth when sitting in it and use a walking stick for a rest. As above to shoot out the side turn around. I do alot of last minute hunts around the house where I don't sit in stands just odd places. I carry it with me when I find what I like I'm hunting in seconds.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Stupid question...*

I know this is gonna sound like a stupid one, but please explain the turn around method for getting a shot off out of the side window.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Backordered Item...*

Well! I am not going to be getting the tent chair blind. It is on backorder until around December. So, I just cancelled the order.


----------



## jaybirdius (Nov 23, 2006)

The turn-around method is easy to do in the blind as long as your aren't too large, I'm about 5'11" and 210 lbs.. Just turn and put your knee's on the ground and use the armrest on the side you are shooting out of for your front elbow , and the chair back for the trigger arm, I shot a nice 11 pointer with this method a few weeks ago, it's not near as complex as it sounds, this blind is also great on cold mornings, it blocks the wind and a Paulin 5500 mini-heater will keep you toasty, I almost feel like I'm cheating


----------



## jaybirdius (Nov 23, 2006)

I ordered mine directly from Scentite.com, they were very helpful and I received it the next day, I believe they are located in Alabama


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 25, 2006)

CanyonHunter said:


> Well! I am not going to be getting the tent chair blind. It is on backorder until around December. So, I just cancelled the order.



I was up there yesterday and the Bargain Barn in Jasper has 3 or 4 in stock right now for $89.00.

A short weapon like a handi-rifle or a Marlin 30-30 would make it much easier to hunt out of.  I have a Savage 110 with a long barrell and it's kind of tough to get it out of the front window quickly, you really have to watch what you are doing.

This is the most revolutionary piece of affordable hunting equipment to come along in years, once you hunt with one you'll be hooked on the flexibility and comfort.  

Another great thing about this product is you can use it with a crossbow.  It really opens up a lot of opportunities to hunt in areas with heavy tree cover where a climber won't work because of the dense leaf canopy.


----------

